# Chicken people



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Too many birds in cages for me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I think that was good for my morning laugh! But these people all seemed very normal to me.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love it!!!And my family/friends think I'm crazy about my chickens.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Too many birds in cages for me.


I may be wrong, but I think the cages were while they were being shown and judged. I take it as an inside view of the westminster of chicken shows lol


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

............................................................


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Airs 11/23 on CMT


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Who here shows their chickens?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't show mine, couldn't make myself put them through that. I was the show secretary for our poultry club.

I hated seeing all those birds in cages that were shown. Not the cages at the shows but at their farms. Really hated that they couldn't just be birds.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I would love to show some of my birds at the county fair(I always think my birds look better than the ones being shown) but the thought of bringing home some disease stops me.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen; the thought of bringing home some disease stops me.[/QUOTE said:


> That's what it boils down to CQ. Biosecurity first and foremost.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Anybody watch it?
What's up with the guy having his parents take care of the chickens.And the crap crusted waterer?
And what is up with Shari's burial mound?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shoot, I forgot. I'm going to have to do a search to see if they're going to run it again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know Shari. Since I don't know what you're referring to on the burial mound I can't say for sure what's up with that.

I don't see where they're going to rerun it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

sunday 11-27 at 11pm.

She buried some dead birds and had this huge mound of dirt dug up.Mount dead chicky???Compost pile of dead birds???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to set the notification on my phone so I don't forget again.

Since I got out of breeding I've lost track of a bunch of them. What you're describing is just plain weird. But then some breeders are a bit off.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope all the chickens I've buried come back as fertile compost because there are so many in my back yard that eventually grass may grow.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I donated the 3 of mine to Waste Management


----------

